# Is it worth making the switch ??.



## tonycrossley (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm currently running Windows 8.1 and unlike Microsoft, am very satisfied with the OS.
It's A LOT better than W-7 !...
I'm thinking W-10 might be worth trying when it's released next year.
How different is it from W-8.1 ?. Is it worth making a change ?.
Why did Microsoft decide not to go with W-9 ?.
Does anyone know when support for W-8.1 will cease ?.


Cheers,


T.
W-8.1 Lover...!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Does anyone know when support for W-8.1 will cease ?.


Yes, anyone who looks at Windows lifecycle fact sheet from time to time.



> I'm thinking W-10 might be worth trying when it's released next year.


Some people think it's worth trying (for free) before it's released.

A little reading, including threads in this forum, should go a long way towards answering your other questions.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Also note, at the time of release, the price will also affect the "Worth using" thoughts!


----------



## viperman14 (Nov 3, 2014)

I would recommend waiting till a couple updates or fixes come by. Its never a good thing to install zero day software!


----------



## staticbyte (Jun 25, 2007)

Did a fresh install 2 days ago.

Install was a breeze, zero compatibility issues with my hardware and no crashes.

It's much like Windows 8.1 with a modified interface, but one that I much prefer.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

My initial experience was very good but the latest update trashed everything --- so back to a tried and true OS for me.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Nobody should be installing it as their primary operating system. Dual booting or putting it on another 'spare' computer is the way to go. A lot of people are going to like that W10 boots directly to the desktop and has a start menu. I teach computer operating systems for a computer club here in Florida. Many of our members (we have over 800), held on to XP or 7 because they did not like the Start screen. Windows 10 is going to go over really big with that crowd. Many are squeezing whatever life is still in their old computers trying to hold out for 10.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm installing W-10 tech preview on my Vmware Workstation right now. Install so far is painless. I'll play with it and compare W-10 to my W-8.1


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Don't forget 10 is a preview ( that means beta otherwise known as test ) 
it is having frequent changes, some for the better and some for the worse.
No one can say for definite whether it will be better than XP,W7 or W8 yet, but first impressions are that it will be very good


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm posting from my VMware Workstation right now. Right off the bat I like the app link in the take bar as well as the Task View icon giving you direct switch capability. I love the new start menu,'Thank God they brought that back.' I also like that it boots direct to the desktop. You can do this in 8.1 But it's nice to have that right off the hop. W-10 runs smooth with a 60 gig partition and 2 gig's of allocated ram in my VMware. I think this is the best and safest way to test the new W-10 Preview. I do suggest that you go get the *VMware Workstation 30 day Trial* And test W-10 on it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Lance, when you update to another build I'm interested in knowing whether it goes directly to build 9879 (third and most recent) or whether you get build 9860 and then have to update build again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Lance, when you update to another build I'm interested in knowing whether it goes directly to build 9879 (third and most recent) or whether you get build 9860 and then have to update build again. Thanks in advance.


HI Terry. I'm at 9841 right now, and am downloading 9879 update now. The download count says 1 hour so who knows. When I get the download I'll drag it into my Vmware, "It's faster downloading outside the VM" I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

tonycrossley said:


> I'm currently running Windows 8.1 and unlike Microsoft, am very satisfied with the OS.


What makes you think MS is not satisfied? Shouldn't every company strive to innovate and make their products better?


tonycrossley said:


> It's A LOT better than W-7 !


Opinions are like belly buttons.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Lance, when you update to another build I'm interested in knowing whether it goes directly to build 9879 (third and most recent) or whether you get build 9860 and then have to update build again. Thanks in advance.


Hi Terry. I've been really busy lately and haven't got back to Windows 10 till now. I ran the in place upgrade to build 9879 and went direct to that build.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you, Lance.


----------



## HarrierUSA (Sep 20, 2014)

Interesting reading..... Will be looking forward to W.10 coming out. I am currently using W.8.1 and so far I like it now that I have got used to the changes. I have it booting direct to my desktop (not sure how I did that) but it always boots there.
I don't really miss the start button now that I am used to 8.1 but can understand that some ppl miss it and how confusing it might be without it for some users.

When I was at the PC store and asked about W.10 they didn't have a release date but what they said was that it might be released as s free upgrade for W.8 users (gotta wait and see about that).

Anyway, I just wanted to chip in and add my two penneth.


----------

